# Overhead rotary valve twin



## dgjessing (Mar 15, 2012)

I've spiffed up the plans of this: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=17946.0

They are kind of spartan, but I think one could probably build off of them with a little imagination 

The first two PDFs are the drawings, the third is the two pictures from the thread in finished projects. 



View attachment in-line-twin-1.pdf


View attachment in-line-twin-2.pdf


View attachment in-line-twin-3.pdf


----------

